# 1972 Green Typhoon (Stingray)  20''



## nick tures (Feb 23, 2020)

Schwinn typhoon nice paint rides good   $250 shipped  may trade   email with questions


----------



## nick tures (Mar 2, 2020)

nick tures said:


> Schwinn typhoon nice paint rides good   $250 shipped  may trade   email with questions
> 
> View attachment 1145061
> 
> ...


----------

